# ¡Feliz cumpleaños, Laura!



## EVAVIGIL

¡Muchas felicidades, Laura!  
Que tengas un día estupendo.
Un saludito desde Madrid.
EVA.


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchas felicidades, Laurita!  Quiero desearte tantas cosas lindas que mi mensaje sería interminable.  Sabes cuanto te admiro por tu talento y preparación pero también cuanto te agradezco la generosidad con que me has ayudado siempre, especialmente cuando comencé en el foro y te hacía mil preguntas en medio de mis torpezas.

Que siempre tengas una sonrisa en tu corazón y que cada día se ilumine con un nuevo sueño por cumplir.  Eso te deseo con un abrazo lleno de cariño.
Soledad


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades Laura! Que tengas un buen día! 

¿Dónde es la fiesta? 

Mei


----------



## lauranazario

Gracias Eva, Soledad y Mei.

¡Qué agradable sorpresa! Mi sincero agradecimiento a este trío de chicas que ha tenido la gentileza de enviarme buenos deseos en mi cumpleaños.



> ¿Dónde es la fiesta?


¿Queremos fiestar? Pues hagámoslo en grande. 
Por aquí llegamos a casa... 

un abrazo,
Laura


----------



## Cracker Jack

Feliz cumpleaños LN.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*¡¡¡¡¡FeLiZ CuMpLeAñOs!!!!!*
*Te he traído una* *tarta**,* *espero que la disfrutes *
*Y muchos años más llenos de sabiduría *
*¡¡¡¡Cariños!!!*​


----------



## lauranazario

¡Gracias Cracker Jack y Tigger!

La tarta/bizcocho de chocolate está divina... pdero más divino es compartirla.
¿Quién quiere un pedazo?
_Hoy la dieta no vale..._


----------



## EVAVIGIL

¡Ay, cuántas tartas!
Para mí son las 16:30 hs., y vendría estupendamente un trocito...
Saluditos.
EVA.


----------



## Fernando

No soy muy efusivo, pero desde luego me sumo a desearte un feliz 18 cumpleaños.


----------



## Vanda

Laurinha,

Nunca é demais desejar felicidades! 

Ainda mais, como disse o Fernando, quando se faz 18 anos! ​ 
Feliz cumpleaños!


----------



## Bunny Muppet

¡¡Muchísimas felicidades!! Que este y todos los días de tu vida recibas todas las bendiciones del Cielo. ¡Gracias por tu apoyo y ayuda siempre!


----------



## lauranazario

¡Gracias Fernando, Vanda y Bunny Muppet!

¿Así que quieren celebrarme los 18? No hay problema alguno. 
Eso explica por qué me acaba de llegar este obsequio sorpresa.


----------



## Agnès E.

Mmmm... I wonder if you're allowed to drink wine, Laura: you're so young!
Nevertheless, as I am a good girl, I brought some bottles for the party, just in case.


----------



## Eugin

*¡Toda la felicidad del mundo en TU DIA y siempre!! Sos una persona sumamente talentosa y te sobran los conocimientos y simpatía. Tenés, más que merecido, un lugarcito en el cielo, por tu dedicación en los foros y la amistad para con nosotros!!*



*¡Te deseo todo lo mejor, y que lo puedas disfrutar con toda la gente que querés!! ¡tenés todo el fin de semana para festejar, así que guarda con los festejos, eh?? jejejej!!!  *
*Una fiesta como la tuya amerita un festejo de estas dimensiones! ¡Qué los disfrutes!!!  *

*¡Besos grandotes y muchas felicidades!!! *


----------



## lauranazario

Thank you, Agnès!

Yep, being 18 today  ... I am of legal drinking age.

Let me fetch some glasses to share the wonderful wine collection you have kindly brought over.


----------



## lauranazario

Eugin said:
			
		

> ¡Te deseo todo lo mejor, y que lo puedas disfrutar con toda la gente que querés!! ¡tenés todo el fin de semana para festejar, *así que guarda con los festejos, eh*??
> ¡Besos grandotes y muchas felicidades!!!


¡Gracias Eugin!
un beso grande por tus dulces sentimientos.

Te espero este fin de semana en la fiesta... así te aseguras de que me "porto bien".


----------



## ILT

¡Muchas felicidades Laura!
Ahora, para los curiosos, la magia de la fotografía digital nos da la primicia de una foto que nos tomaron en tu fiesta, a ver si adivinan quién es quién


----------



## Bunny Muppet

*No sé preparar pasteles, ¿pero qué tal una galleta para festejar?*

http://www.muppetsonline.com/pics/tv/sesame_street/ss20.jpg​


----------



## lauranazario

I love translating said:
			
		

> ¡Muchas felicidades Laura!
> Ahora, para los curiosos, la magia de la fotografía digital nos da la primicia de una foto que nos tomaron en tu fiesta, a ver si adivinan quién es quién


¡Gracias ILT!
¡Qué bueno es compartir contigo! Mira, aquí me acaban de hacer llegar otra foto de cuando estuvimos charlando en el patio... pero no recuerdo quién es el chiquillo que pasó a saludarnos.


----------



## Sparrow22

*pero.... espero no haber llegado tarde a la fiesta  !!!! no me dejen afuera !!!! (es que me vuelo )*

*que tengas un hermoso día, Laura !!!!!!!!!!, MUY PERO MUY FELIZ CUMPLE !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## lauranazario

Sparrow22 said:
			
		

> *pero.... espero no haber llegado tarde a la fiesta  !!!! no me dejen afuera !!!! (es que me vuelo )*
> 
> *que tengas un hermoso día, Laura !!!!!!!!!!, MUY PERO MUY FELIZ CUMPLE !!!!!!!!!!!*


¡Muchas gracias, Sparrow!

No te preocupes, que la fiesta sigue... no estás tarde.
Anda, pasa... es un halago que hayas tocado a la puerta.


----------



## linguist786

Well Done!!


----------



## danalto

*Feliz cumple de mi parte tambièn, Laurita!*


----------



## lauranazario

Thank you Linguist! 
May I offer you  an hors d'oeuvre? This party's got plenty of yummies.

¡Gracias Danalto!
¿Te puedo ofrecer un bocadillo?  En esta fiesta tenemos muchas cosas deliciosas.


----------



## moira

[FONT=Porky's]*Felicidades Laura!*

*Estaba haciendo cola para felicitarte por tu cumpleaños y por fin! me ha llegado el turno. *
*Espero no llegar tarde y que aún quede algún pedazo de esa tarta que ha hecho saltar mi estómago de alegría con sólo verla.*

*Mil besos y dos mil abrazos mediterráneos!*
[/FONT] 
*Piensa un deseo para soplar **las velitas**!*


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡¡¡MUCHÍSIMAS FELICIDADES LAURA!!!!


Como imagino que las joyas te gustan, aquí te traigo una manzanita

Espero que hayas pasado un día estupendo.
Alundra.


----------



## Like an Angel

¡¡Lauraaaaaaaaaa, feliz cumpleeeeeeeeeee!!, perdón por la demora, pero es que no soy yo si no llego tarde a la fiesta ... espero que lo hayas pasado super bien, y queeee cumplaaaas muuuuchosss máaaas... ¿llego para lavar los platos o quedó algo de pastel?, bue' por las dudas me vine preparada


----------



## Txiri

Deseándote un cumpleaños muy muy feliz y muchos más


----------

